# Where did you go or want to go on your Honeymoon?



## emeraldjewels (Sep 5, 2008)

I am not getting married or anything but my co-worker and I were discussing where we want to go on our honeymoon.

I want to go to Bora Bora, Tahiti and stay in an overwater bungalow at this hotel.

Bora Bora Lagoon Resort

So, Where did you go? or join fantasy land with me, Where would you like to go?


----------



## GlossyAbby (Sep 5, 2008)

I would have liked to have gone to tahiti too w/ an over the water bungalow...it wasn't in out budget so we went to  Jamaica and had a fabulous time


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 5, 2008)

I don't think i'd ever be able to afford it either. but a girl can dream. lol!


----------



## KittieSparkles (Sep 5, 2008)

We will be going to Fiji and staying at the Vatulele Island Resort. This might change we have been keeping a close eye on the Islands because they are a little unstable since the military took over the country. 

If that does not work out we will be going to Nevis and staying at the Four Seasons Resort. We are considering just going there getting married and just honeymooning there but I have for the longest time wanted to go to Fiji so we are going to just wait and see what happens.


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 5, 2008)

Fiji, would be lovely! I hope you'll still be able to go, i'll keep my fingers crossed


----------



## florabundance (Sep 5, 2008)

OK, i'm not even engaged but hey *a girl can dream* lol

For me, it's between:

Brazil
Hawaii
Maldives
or
Jamaica


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 5, 2008)

Very cool, Hawaii is my second choice


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Sep 5, 2008)

I really want to go to Mauritius, it is my dream to go their, Iam not even engaged yet lol.


----------



## ritchieramone (Sep 5, 2008)

We went to Tokyo for our honeymoon. It was absolutely amazing. Happily, we're going back in a couple of weeks to celebrate our 6th wedding anniversary.


----------



## Jot (Sep 5, 2008)

I went to the maldives which is a beautiful place (marriage hasn't worked though!).
I'd love to go to Bora Bora someday


----------



## mtrimier (Sep 5, 2008)

Not married, but I would go back to Japan. I was in Tokyo for a week in January, but would like to see more of the prefectures.


----------



## benzito_714 (Sep 5, 2008)

i stayed in the states (partly for financial reasons and the time of year we got married-winter and for the fact that i am terrified of flying).
we went to the poconos to a couple's resort-it was the best time i ever had.


----------



## KittieSparkles (Sep 5, 2008)

Japan *sigh* I love Tokyo. I wish I were there again.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Sep 5, 2008)

The hubby and I went to Vienna. We stayed at the Hilton right in town and it was wonderful. We had room service every morning and a great view of the huge ferris wheel there. It was amazing. Plus there is so much to see in Vienna. I love it and we go back every so often to kind of relive it.


----------



## rbella (Sep 5, 2008)

We almost went to Bora Bora, but after realizing what the actual cost of it would be, we decided to go to a tiny island off of Puerto Rico.  It is called Vieques and I would recommend it to anyone.  You can be on the beach for hours with no one else.  They have a ton of beaches and it is as if each person on the island has their own!   By far the most beautiful place I've been.  We stayed 7 days and it only cost us about $5000 including limos and first class airfare.  It was AWESOME!!!


----------



## Mabelle (Sep 5, 2008)

my bf and i h ave talked about australia and newzeland. 
of course, i'd love to go back to ireland and visit scotland


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_We almost went to Bora Bora, but after realizing what the actual cost of it would be, we decided to go to a tiny island off of Puerto Rico. It is called Vieques and I would recommend it to anyone. You can be on the beach for hours with no one else. They have a ton of beaches and it is as if each person on the island has their own! By far the most beautiful place I've been. We stayed 7 days and it only cost us about $5000 including limos and first class airfare. It was AWESOME!!!_

 
That sounds amazing!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 5, 2008)

we went to Quebec City, Canada. We had the most awesome time of our lives. I don't if it was beacuse of Quebec City or because it was our honeymoon.


----------



## laperle (Sep 5, 2008)

Nowhere with a beach. I live in a city full of beaches. Ok, I'd reconsider the beach if it was a pretty deserted island. 

I think I'd like to go to Patagonia or some wonderful lake. 


Florabundance, if you ever get to come to Brazil, I can give you recommendations


----------



## msmack (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_we went to Quebec City, Canada. We had the most awesome time of our lives. I don't if it was beacuse of Quebec City or because it was our honeymoon._

 

LOL a little of both I suppose!


----------



## Shaquille (Sep 5, 2008)

South America or Africa.. we'd like to go a little crazy and adventurous.. Unfortunately that hasn't happened yet..


----------



## KikiB (Sep 5, 2008)

Dubrovnik is my destination of choice, however since that probably won't happen I would also love Thailand.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 5, 2008)

I wanna go to Barbados!


----------



## jenee.sum (Sep 6, 2008)

FIJI!!!

how can u say no?!?!?!?!


----------



## nikki (Sep 6, 2008)

My hubby and I went to Cancun.  We had a good time.  We both would really like to go to Bora Bora or Fiji for an anniversary trip one year!!!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_FIJI!!!

how can u say no?!?!?!?!



_

 
That is paradise! who wouldn't want to go there?


----------



## laguayaca (Sep 6, 2008)

We went to Cancun, Mexico...Palace Resorts rocked...went to 1 of the 7 wonders of the world and snorkling in the 2nd largest coral reef in the world! I wanna go back LOL


----------



## red (Sep 6, 2008)

I went camping in Alaska


----------



## Corvs Queen (Sep 6, 2008)

I would totally be up to going on a cruise in Alaska. I would also love to go to Scotland. Awesomeness for sure.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Sep 6, 2008)

Wow going to a tropical island seems very popular, i was born and raised in hawaii and well it loses all the excitment if we were to go to fiji or bora bora.

Im a newlywed but we didnt plan on a honeymoon since my daughter goes to preschool, im in pharmacy school, and he cant take off of work since we need money to pay for our morgage and my school 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 he doesnt get paid hourly, just huge commission.  But i hope soon we can go to spain, and see where my husband grew up and finally have our honeymoon.


----------



## kimmy (Sep 7, 2008)

if i ever get married i want to go to ireland. or hawaii maybe.


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 7, 2008)

Ireland is really lovely, they have something for everyone.


----------



## moonlit (Sep 8, 2008)

carribean islands!!! Ive been to phuket.. lovely place but yeah seein the above pic of fiji.. im tempted .. oh i wana go to all these lovely places!!


----------



## jenee.sum (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *emeraldjewels* 

 
_That is paradise! who wouldn't want to go there? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
seriously....sex on the beach alllllllll day/night long! hahahahahahahhaaa


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_seriously....sex on the beach alllllllll day/night long! hahahahahahahhaaa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Now thats what i'm talking about


----------



## GreekChick (Sep 8, 2008)

I want to go to Greece! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The islands are beautiful, my favorite is Santorini! Pure heaven.


----------



## Rennah (Sep 8, 2008)

I have no idea... anywhere but here. Maybe somewhere in Europe.


----------



## seonmi (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm not even engaged either but I want to spend my honeymoon in Southern France and Italy (esp. Venice). I just want to stay in a resort, rather than doing much sightseeing, though


----------



## Exotic Beauty (Oct 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_I want to go to Greece! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The islands are beautiful, my favorite is Santorini! Pure heaven._

 
Ditto on that.  I'm biased, of course, but I can't wait to island-hop with my fiance and show him all my stomping grounds.  *waves hello to GreekChick*


----------



## kittykit (Oct 13, 2008)

I'd LOVE to go to either Maldives or Mauritius.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 13, 2008)

We went to Jamaica for our honeymoon and to Cancun for our 1st anniversary

Not sure what my dh has planned for our second anniversary next month but I am excited just thinking about it


----------



## Sweexy985 (Oct 15, 2008)

Any Caribbean Sandals resort would be fine, just so that I have a plunge pool outside my door 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Or maybe Venice. I want to ride in a gondola with the man in the striped shirt and beret singing to us. lol


----------



## LadyFaenyx (Oct 15, 2008)

My fiance and I are thinking we might go to Ireland.
We're moving there after i'm done my uni degree, but it would be nice to go there sooner.

although most likely, we're probably going to California, I have family & friends there that I haven't seen in ages, and we want to go to Disneyland, etc etc.


----------



## revinn (Oct 15, 2008)

A transatlantic cruise! I would want to see as much as possible. I would have said Thailand before, but now I'm going there for a month long volunteer program at an elephant park, so I'll have to say somewhere new!


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Oct 16, 2008)

my fiance is from Fiji so we plan on going there for our honeymoon and i get to meet some of his family there as well as where he grew up. so it should be exciting. we've talked about going to new zealand and austrailia as well as india...so a lot of traveling on our honeymoon.


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Oct 16, 2008)

*double post*


----------

